# My quilt



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi everyone I hope you like this. I finished it a little while ago, but have been told by many that I did it wrong as I used felt as the animals. I had never in my life done anything like this, I am proud even if others are not in aggreeance.

I have also put a picture of the back of it. I have never, repeat never quilted before.

Hope it comes through and you like it.


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

I love it. You did an amazing job. The animals are all very cute. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

Thank you I appreciate it indeed.


Di


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

I think it's absolutely gorgeous!! I think maybe the concern for using felt for the animals is that it may break down over time. I would offer you this suggestion to help avoid that. Always wash in cool water on the gentle cycle and do not put it in the dryer. Leave it hang to dry. This should preserve those gorgeous animals for years to come! =)


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

Oh thank you for the at information. I will be giving it to my daughter for her little ones, and I will pass on that information. I only used felt as I have never, in my life quilted/appliqued before. I thought it would be easier to know what to do. I now feel confident to use other materials.

Di


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

It is your quilt, so, no you did not do it wrong, you added your twist to it...and it is lovely. I am sure your family will treasure it for years to come.


----------



## nrskrachet (Jun 7, 2013)

Great job! If the "Quilt Police" didn't tell you why they thought your choice of felt was "wrong," they didn't have any business telling you anything at all!


----------



## knitandnat (May 3, 2012)

Beautiful. Many years ago I made my granddaughter a farm quilt , she is 18 now and still has it on her bed Well done &#128516;&#128516;


----------



## CTSDSS5 (Jan 22, 2013)

Adorable!


----------



## mowsehowse (Nov 12, 2012)

I love it, but as Ms Tess suggests, washing might be an issue as felt tends to shrink and the colours may well run. But hey, in the mean time it is a joy. Well done you.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Magnificent quilt,you did a truely beautiful job. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Teebird (Apr 21, 2013)

You did a great job.


----------



## Luckylady7929 (Nov 12, 2013)

It looks great and I bet it was a fun project. What an accomplishment . Good job well done


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

So lovely.....great work


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

You did a wonderful job it is great and I'm sure it will be loved. I can't believe this is your first. I agree the felt will disappear from the the quilt eventually can it be a wall hanging maybe it won't have to be washed so much that way. Any way cold water on the gentle cycle and hung dry. Listen there is no mistakes in your quilting there are your designs that what makes quilting fun... I have never appliquéd and want to learn. You did it on your first one what fun is that. You can also try felted wool for your appliquéing A little stronger then felt bought at a store. That is fun to do to. Buy old wool sweater and put them in the washer and dryer poof felted wool. Cut it up and use it.


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

Why thank you I wondered when I read your information as to how to find felted wool. What a great idea.
Di


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Wow! You did a stunning job!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

It is a beautiful quilt. First timmer???? wow your good.. I think the idea of using felt is a good one... some quilts are made for their feel as well as their looks.. the kids will love the feel of the felt... If its just plain ole craft felt it won't wash well.. and could bleed... I think Ms.Tess gave great advice... Hopefully it won't need washed a lot.. and you know what if it does you could then replace the felt with some cotton...  Did you hand applicate? or machine? it is beautiful either way.. I just love the way felt looks.. and bet this is even better in person 
if it was felt off the bolt then it could very well be a hand wash or machine on gently cycle wash felt  in that case it will be fine for a longer time...
I have a desire to make a 'Felt Penny Rug' I think they look so great!


----------



## Raybo (Mar 12, 2011)

nrskrachet said:


> Great job! If the "Quilt Police" didn't tell you why they thought your choice of felt was "wrong," they didn't have any business telling you anything at all!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## niknmiasmom (Apr 8, 2011)

Absolutely adorable!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Great job on your quilt.


----------



## lila anderson (Jan 31, 2013)

looks like a good job to me., I have never used felt, but it will probably last quite awhile if washed crefully. I like your choiced of animals there.


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

I love it!


----------



## gapeach31781 (Oct 16, 2013)

Wonderful quilt!


----------



## LindaRodriguez (Jan 28, 2014)

Ms. Tess said:


> I think it's absolutely gorgeous!! I think maybe the concern for using felt for the animals is that it may break down over time. I would offer you this suggestion to help avoid that. Always wash in cool water on the gentle cycle and do not put it in the dryer. Leave it hang to dry. This should preserve those gorgeous animals for years to come! =)


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

Great Job!!!! Don't let naysayers get you down. Contrary to popular belief, there are no Quilt Police!!


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Darling quilt! Perhaps they are concerned about the wash ability of the felt, but it is adorable!


----------



## knittykity (Jan 7, 2013)

I think you did a great job! I am also a beginning quilter but am really enjoying it. Keep up the good work. Look forward to seeing some more in future.


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

Your quilt is beautiful. You did a great job.


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

There are no quilt police. 

You have talent!!!!! It would make a lovely wall hanging to keep the felt intact.

SEA


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

There are no quilt police. 

You have talent!!!!! It would make a lovely wall hanging to keep the felt intact.

SEA


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Your quilt is beautiful! Quilting is a personal craft so to me there isn't any right or wrong as it will be enjoyed by someone.

Keep on making these beautiful quilts!


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

I think most of todays felt is washable so I wouldn't worry about it if I were you. Nice job


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

I can't believe you did all that on your first attempt at quilting! Simply flawless!


----------



## 49120 (Dec 3, 2011)

mowsehowse said:


> I love it, but as Ms Tess suggests, washing might be an issue as felt tends to shrink and the colours may well run. But hey, in the mean time it is a joy. Well done you.


If this is so, remember to put in a 'colour catcher' when it's washed. (In very cool or cold water.)
I think it's a beautiful quilt and you have made a family treasure, brilliant. :thumbup:


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

Perfectly beautiful. Some lucky little person will treasure it,


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

your quilt is very nice don't worry about what others think. I think you done a beautiful job


----------



## Dee in DM (Apr 22, 2014)

What a cute quilt. I like it!


----------



## Nanner1950 (Oct 23, 2011)

One nice thing about crafting, There is no wrong way to do anything, just other options. Your work is beautiful. Any one receiving your work is blessed. Keep up the good work.


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

Your project, your way. Someone is going to love it. What could be better?


----------



## beachperson (Feb 21, 2012)

Okay - here is what I think for all it's worth. This quilt is absolutely beautiful. I get just a tad bit sick and tired of people saying - you did that wrong. NO - you did it your way and that is the right way. Some folks just know it all. Forget about them and enjoy that beautiful quilt.


----------



## heatherb (Apr 14, 2013)

Looks good to me x sure your daughters children will love it xx


----------



## missmaggi (Jul 16, 2013)

Wow!! First quilt, you did a great job. Love your colors and the animals. There is no wrong way to quilt. Our ancestors used whatever they had in the making of their quilts. Look how many are still around today. Job well done.


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

Absolutely adorable !!


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

Boy for never Quilting before you did a great job.LOVE IT


----------



## Limeygal (Sep 27, 2012)

I am a newbie quilter but the one lesson I have heard from lots of people is: You can't do anything WRONG. It is your quilt. There is no "wrong."


----------



## Joan Nasiatka (Sep 17, 2013)

I agree with Chantilly Doll. You did a beautiful job for a 1st time ever quilt.


----------



## Joan Nasiatka (Sep 17, 2013)

You could also have it occasionally dry cleaned to help preserve it


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

I just love your quilt. I am always envious of someone who quilts.!


----------



## Rag doll (May 30, 2013)

Adorable! Great job!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Very cute! Maybe the felt you used is the washable kind?


----------



## Jaymacphe (Jan 24, 2013)

ladysjk said:


> It is your quilt, so, no you did not do it wrong, you added your twist to it...and it is lovely. I am sure your family will treasure it for years to come.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## inkie (Jul 10, 2013)

If the gorgeous quilt is your first, well, then we will see many more great projects from you in future, that's for sure. It is really a great quilt: look how perfectly your blocks are made and lined up. The backing fits perfectly. You have done a great job and we really look forward to see more quilts from you! By the way: where did you get those nice patterns??


----------



## Miss Shari (Jan 31, 2012)

I love it! We live on a farm and I would proudly display it! It is a beautifully done quilt. Like with any craft, you are the artist and what you do with it is your gift. So lovely! Keep up the great work! Quilt away, friend! :thumbup:


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

I love it, you did a great job.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lynda M Otvos (Aug 30, 2012)

You have created an heirloom for your family !~! It's delightful. So evenly the squares line up-that's great, I'm a couple years into quilting and still struggle with lining them up-you hit it outta the park on the first try. You have reason to be proud and to keep creating. I love that you did it without a pattern. Such a self-esteem builder that is !~! Congrats and welcome to the world of quilting.


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

great job love your animals


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

A couple of our most esteemed quilters use felt in their wall hangings-- see, you did just fine! If the felt isn't wool felt, it will not shrink but may not wear a long time (unless as a wall hanging, as suggested). The quilt is just delightful and your grandkids will enjoy it.


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

Thank you everyone, I will keep in mind to try other sorts of fabrics, actually I would love to do another using say fur. Oh the thoughts are endless.

Di


----------



## charlierooster (Jan 1, 2014)

Adorable!


----------



## pleezed2pleez (Jun 14, 2011)

I have made many quilts and I think you did a wonderful job.


----------

